# Likely buying this boy



## mydakota (Feb 29, 2012)

Had just absolutely miserable luck with bucks on breeding leases this fall/winter.  Decided never again. Very long story.  Anyway, I am in the market for my own Boer buck for the first time. I really didn't intend to buy my own for about 2 more years, during which time I intended to educate myself more.  Anyway, I put a deposit down on this boy this evening, pending results of blood tests. He is by a buck named Capriole's Tap Out and out of a doe named CSG Stealing Time. He is registered with the USBGA.  Lots of show goats on both sides that seem to have been pretty successful. A whole passel of show championships and fair championships as well as 4 ennobled sires. I think he is pretty nicely bred, but I have a LOT to learn.  I probably know just enough to be dangerous. I did enlist the help of a knowledgeable friend, but would like your opinions as well. 

His name is DSG Mercedes Benz.  Benny for short.  What do you all think?


----------



## mydakota (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh, didn't mention, he is 11 months old. Very nice to handle too.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 1, 2012)

He seems really nice to me,  You would maybe want to add a little more length to him,  but otherwise it looks like you made a good purchase. 

Congrats.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 1, 2012)

a very nice looker!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, like 20K, the only thing I see 'wrong' w/ him is he could be longer, but the way she's hitching his head up he could look more 'bunched up' than he really is.  Looks to have a nice thick front end and juicy butt.


----------



## bnbfarm (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice goat . Ya the only thing i see wrong is the length and his ears sould be a little longer in my opinion but other than that looks like good buck


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 1, 2012)

bnbfarm said:
			
		

> Nice goat . Ya the only thing i see wrong is the length and his ears should be a little longer in my opinion but other than that looks like good buck


I was kind of thinking his ears looked short for a full-blood. I was taught years ago, that one of the ways you can tell a full-blood from a percentage is by how long the ears are, The longer the ears the better. Know I am not positive this always holds true, Since I cross some of mine with nubians, and obviously they have very long ears as well.


----------



## mydakota (Mar 1, 2012)

I will try to get better confo shots when I get him home.  While he is not as long bodied as his daddy (Capriole's Tap Out is very long in the pics I have seen.) I do think these pics are maybe not as flattering as they could be.  We were trying to get blood, and were having a VERY hard time getting in a vein.  My friend that went with me is a vet tech, and she stuck him about 8 times before she was able to get in a vein.  We had to shave his neck. He kept scooting around and getting his hind end up under himself trying to press into his mama. He has a VERY soft coat.  Much softer than the rest of my herd (who I always thought had nice coats).  The gal I bought him from said it was a "mohair" coat, and would be desirable in any kids that inherited it. Okay, so what I am reading here is that I didn't totally stub my toe.   He is not perfect (but perfect is pretty elusive)  That is good. He will upgrade my does.  They had a little doeling there too that I sure wish I could have afforded. She was only a couple weeks old and SUCH a tank.  No way I could have afforded them both though, and he was my priority.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 1, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> He seems really nice to me,  You would maybe want to add a little more length to him,  but otherwise it looks like you made a good purchase.
> 
> Congrats.


I gotta know (because I do not have meat goats and don't know the lingo).  What does it mean to add more length?  I picture a goat getting stretched


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 1, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't really add more length to him. It just means that you would like to make him longer, he is a little short in his over all length, and that would affect the length of his loins. Loins are important on a meat animal. When in a show ring, the judge will measure the length of back from the last rib to the pins(by the hips). I am not really good at judge's lingo. But this length is important and it is very genetic.

Hope that helped.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 1, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!  That makes sense.


----------



## mydakota (Mar 1, 2012)

One of the things I am secretly excited about is that his mother milks heavy. I have milk goats too--a couple of pretty nice Saanens.  I love milking and I love goat milk.  Of all my Boers, I have one girl that milks heavy enough to feed her kids and put some extra in the bucket.  I would be thrilled to get another--especially if it is homebred.  I think my Boer girl gives delicious milk.  I would love to be able to milk a couple of them.


----------

